# Anna Netrebko - Revealed



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

Anna Netrebko on CNNs Revealed...

For opera lovers there is very little opera, but its still an interesting albeit rather short profile of Anna in three short clips.

http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/vide...evealed.anna.netrebko.bk.a.cnn?iref=allsearch

http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/vide...evealed.anna.netrebko.bk.b.cnn?iref=allsearch

http://edition.cnn.com/video/#/vide...evealed.anna.netrebko.bk.c.cnn?iref=allsearch

Unfortunately you have to sit through a short "splash page" each time but they only last about ten seconds!


----------



## wirorg (Feb 17, 2016)

No page any more


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

wirorg said:


> No page any more


O.P. is from 2011, now 2016 not so strange after all :lol:


----------

